# Handling sessions by The House of Venom



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I am now taking bookings for my House of Venom handling sessions. 

They will take place at Scales & Tails reptile shop in Wigston Leicestershire in a purpose built facility currently under construction. The room will mimic a normal hots room environment with fully decorated vivariums.

The general day will start from 8am finishing at 8pm. There will be a whole range of work being carried out on the day with the main focus being put into the interaction with the animals. There will be an hours presentation on neuro linguistic programming from a trained instructor. This is put in, to prep you mentally for the day ahead and also to use as a reference for future focus on dealing with hots or other animals where there is a greater risk of being injured if not focusing properly. Equipment, basic first aid and bite protocol.

The cost of the session is £250 per head and is limited strictly to 4 people per session. Myself and Stuart Douglas will be your hosts for the day so there will be adequate supervision at all times. 

There is so much involved in the day that you will be more than satisfied with what you will get in regard to value for money and more than this, there will be the most comprehensive collection of venomous animals in the UK at your disposal. The cost of the session includes ALL meals, snacks, hot and cold drinks and a little memento for your efforts. So all you will need to bring will be yourselves.

On top of this you will receive all the help and support you need if you are trying for your DWAL and how to set up your room and ongoing support. You will also get venomous snakes at the cheapest prices in the UK when you are ready to make your purchases.

Most people ask me on my FB page about starter venomous snakes etc. The reason they have this question is because they never get to see what they want in real life. My intention is for you to see the best of it here.

Animals you will expect to see and interact with will be Naja haje, Naja kaouthia, Naja nivea, Naja annulifera, Naja naja, Bitis arietans, Bitis gabonica rhinoceroes, Bitis nasicornis, Crotalus atrox, Crotalus ruber, Crotalus horridus, Crotalus cerberus, heloderma suspectum, , Trimeresurus macrops, Trimeresurus wagleri, If we feel you are capable (or you are looking to move into) there will be Dendroaspis viridis, Dendroaspis angusticeps, Oxyuranus scutellatus, and Ophiophagus hannah. Nearly all of the snakes we have as babies as well as adults and multiples of each, that way there is no chance of any one animal being over worked and over stressed.

I already have August and September booked up so the earliest available date will be October 5th 2013.

There will be nothing else like this in the UK and I am confident you will enjoy it. So please if you are interested and wish to attend contact me either on my House of Venom FB page or [email protected] then further information will be available for you then.

Kind regards

Alex.

***PLEASE NOTE! NO VENOMOID SNAKES WILL BE USED DURING THESE SESSIONS! EVERYTHING YOU WORK WITH WILL BE A NORMAL FUNCTIONING ANIMAL. I DO NOT AGREE WITH AND NEVER WOULD PURCHASE VENOMOID SNAKES****


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Very interesting and only 4 1/2 hours away from me mmm


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Hats off to you, we do 8/9 hour training days for DWA, one for field ecology and another for field safety, and at the end of the day we are well and truly done for, couldn't do a 12 hour day myself. Worked as a zoo keeper for years too, and the days you had trainees and students or "keeper for a day" were the toughest.
Just a friendly suggestion, forget the pseudo science stuff and reduce the number of hours to a more reasonable day. You may thank me for it. 

HB


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Cheers.

Alex.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

One place left for October 5th.

Now taking bookings for November the 2nd.

Regards

Alex.


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> One place left for October 5th.
> 
> Now taking bookings for November the 2nd.
> 
> ...


Hope I am booked in


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

See you there Clayton ;-)


----------

